# Texas Lady Angler Social and Seminar - April 12th



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey all! If you've wondered what this "Texas Lady Angler" group is about, why don't you come out and meet us!!

We'll be at Outrigger's (under the Kemah bridge) Tuesday, April 12th. Some of us will be there as early as 6 p.m. for drinks / dinner / cutting up / etc.

Texas Parks and Wildlife will be speaking to us at 7 p.m.

Hope to see you there!
Feel free to contact me if you have any questions!
Tight lines,
Patricia Drake
Cofounder / Pres., Texas Lady Anglers
[email protected]


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

pat...it was great to see you at the P.O.I.N.T tournament! thank you TLA for all yall's help! ill be getting with you as soon as i can talk to brenda about the may metting ok.

trudy


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Pat,

Look forward to making a meeting in the near future. However, your meeting on the 12th is the same time as the SCA meeting.


----------

